# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Δεν δουλεύει το στροφόμετρο απτό κοντερ Peugeot 206

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μαστοριά..
Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του θέματος εδώ και πολύ καιρό δεν μου δουλεύει το στροφόμετρο απτό κοντέρ.
Τι λέτε να είναι??μπορώ αραγες να το φτιάξω εγώ??
Δεν μου φένεται και κάνα χονδρό πρόβλημα..

2ο πρόβλημα...άλλαξα μηχανή στο αυτοκίνητο και από τότε δεν δουλεύει η ένδειξη τον χιλιόμετρο δηλαδή η ηλεκτρονική οθόνη που δείχνει τα χιλιόμετρα..
Το αυτοκίνητο είναι Peugeot 206 μοντέλο 2001 1400 κυβικά..
Το καντράν είναι λευκού χρώματος...
Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή...

----------


## klik

> 2ο πρόβλημα...άλλαξα μηχανή στο αυτοκίνητο και από τότε δεν δουλεύει η ένδειξη τον χιλιόμετρο δηλαδή η ηλεκτρονική οθόνη που δείχνει τα χιλιόμετρα..
> Το αυτοκίνητο είναι Peugeot 206 μοντέλο 2001 1400 κυβικά..
> Το καντράν είναι λευκού χρώματος...
> Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή...


άλλαξες και την ECU? Πιθανά την άλλαξες και πηρες απο αυτοκίνητο εξωτερικου που γενικά έχουν πλουσιότερο εξοπλισμό και έπερνε από άλλο σύστημα τους παλμους χιλιομέτρων (π.χ ο αισθητηρας ABS έδεινε σε σένα, ενω στο νεο το συστημα τους π[αλμούς τους δίνει το ESP). Θέλει προγραμματισμό πιθανά.

Όσο για το στροφόμετρο, δεν ξέρω με τι μορφή παίρνει σήμα. Αν το βρείς το καλώδιο που παει στο καντραν, ελέγχεις αν έρχεται μεταβαλλόμενη τάση ή παλμοι σχετικοί με τις στροφές. Αν έχρνται φταίει το καντραν. Αλλιώς φταίει η καλωδίωση ή η ECU ή ο προγραμματισμ'ος

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Για την ένδειξη χιλιομέτρων και ένας ηλεκτρολόγος αυτό μου είπε ότι η δεν πήραμε τον αισθητήρα Άπτην άλλη μηχανή η χάλασε ο αισθητήρας...
Αλλά τι στροφόμετρο δεν δούλευε και με τη παλιά του μηχανή εδώ και μερικά χρόνια είναι έτσι..
Θα κοιτάξουμε να το επισκευάσουμε με είπε αλλιώς πας για αλλαγή κατραν ..
Και εγώ τώρα σκέφτομαι.αμα είναι να το αλλάξω δηλαδή ο παλιός θα πάει για πέταμα πιθανότατα γιατί να μην προσπαθήσω να το φτιάξω μήπως και γλυτώσω τίποτα..άσε που ακόμα και αν αλλάξω κατραν το παλιό θα το κρατήσω μήπως καμία φορά χρειαστει για ανταλλακτικά.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Λοιπόν παίδες πήρα τηλ..σε ένα εξειδικευμένο συνεργείο για κοντέρ..τους εξήγησα το πρόβλημα ..
Μου λένε είναι το μοτέρ απτό κατραν στροφόμετρο και βγενη στα 80€.να σας πω την αμαρτία μου μπήκα στο πειρασμό να το αλλάξω εγώ αλλά το σκέφτομαι.
Τους είπα ότι δεν μου ανάβει και η ένδειξη απτά χιλιόμετρα και μου λένε αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα είναι το λαμπάκι...
Να επειχηρηση αραγες να το αλλάξω εγώ??υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά μοτέρ από κοντέρ???η πουλανε ολοκληρο το κοντέρ..fix..???

----------


## nyannaco

Τους είπες όλη την ιστορία με την αλλαγή κινητηρα, και σου είπαν τα παραπάνω; Too good to be true, φοβάμαι...

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Βρήκα κατραν από 50 έως 100€ ευρώ το δικό μου είναι με δύο φις ...μεταχειρισμένο...ναι αλλά αν βγουν και εκείνα ελαττωματικά???το λέω αυτό γιατί από τι είδα σε έναν με ανταλλακτικά τα δύο βελάκια στοφομετρο και της ταχύτητας είναι πολύ πιο κάτω απτό μηδέν..
Και του λέω τα βελάκια γιατί είναι τόσο πολύ κάτω απτό μηδέν και δεν είναι ακριβώς πάνω στην ένδειξη μηδέν??και μου λέει είναι επειδή είναι βγαλμένο απτή μπαταρία ...αν το φορτωσεις πάνω θα δείξει κανονικά θα πάνε στο μηδέν τα βελάκια...το πιστεύω και δεν το πιστεύω..
+ Το ότι δεν ξέρω αν θα βγάλει κάτι αν το περάσουμε πάνω..
Να αλλάξω κατραν η να φτιάξω αυτό που έχει πάνω που μου ζήτησαν 80€??
Ιδού το ερώτημα...

----------


## johnnyb

To επισημο διαγνωστικο καθε μαρκας αλλα και αρκετα διαγνωστικα  μπορουν  να κανουν  ελεγχο στο καντραν.  Βρες σωστο εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις Pegeuot που να εχει Lexia να γινει ενας ελεγχος στο καντραν πριν αρχισεις αγορες και αντικαταστασεις.

Εδω μπορεις να δεις πχ ενα τυπικο  instrument test σε 307 
*

*

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Ok παιδιά ο ηλεκτρικός είναι ειδικός στα γαλλικά τα ξέρει πολύ καλά..μου επισκεύασε το κατραν ήταν από μοτεράκι μέσα έγινε αλλαγή..μου αντικατέστησε και της λάμπες απτό κατραν και έδειξαν και τα χιλιόμετρα κανονικά..μου άλλαξε και τη λάμπα απτό ρολόι και έδειξε και εκείνο...ποιο καλό από πριν έγινε..
Επισκευή στροφόμετρο αλλαγές λάμπες στο καταραν και του ρολογιού 80€ ..
Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα μου.
Α το πέρασε και ΚΤΕΟ.

----------

mikemtb73 (16-01-20)

----------

